

Reading Twitter's Tea Leaves: At $11B Valuation, IPO Prep May Start In Late 2013 - bitcartel
http://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambrown/2013/01/03/reading-twitters-tea-leaves-ipo-prep-may-start-this-year-offering-in-2014/

======
loceng
Curious to know their financials.

~~~
bitcartel
From a few months ago:

<http://gawker.com/5891675/>

"A source with close knowledge of Twitter's financials leaked us revenue,
profit, and other figures from the company's recent past. They are not
encouraging."

Jan. 2011 – Apr. 2011

Revenue: $23.8 million

Net loss (non GAAP): ($25.8 million)

Jan. 2010 – Dec. 2010

Revenue: $28.5 million

Net loss: ($67.8 million)

~~~
jerryji
Makes Groupon look good.

